

Knuth's Annual Christmas Tree Lecture on Monday - michael_dorfman
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/musings.html

======
Isamu
Isn't it true that volume 4a is pretty much ready to go? I thought I saw "late
2010" somewhere on his website, though I can't find it now.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Yes, it's true. Amazon says February 7.

[http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Programming-
Volumes-1-4A-Boxe...](http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Programming-
Volumes-1-4A-Boxed/dp/0321751043)

------
gsivil
Thank you so much for sharing that. If you visit the page you can see the
"Musings Online" where previous Christmas Tree Lectures are available.

